# More Guppy Fry



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Today I noticed that there is about 15 more fry in my tank, on top of the 
20+ that were born 10 days ago. I think I'm gonna need another 10-15 gallon tank just for them.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

you could just pop all the new fry into one tank?


----------

